# /devel/root on FreeBSD 7.0



## Slesarev (Dec 1, 2008)

The port /devel/root does not compile on FreeBSD 7.0 or higher. Why is it so, and would it change somewhen?


----------



## Djn (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking at freshports, it seems to be because it doesn't work with gcc4.2, which is the default compiler in 7.0 and onwards.


----------



## lyuts (Dec 1, 2008)

Try adding "USE_GCC=3.3" to port's Makefile.


----------



## Slesarev (Dec 1, 2008)

And what should I do to install it on my FreeBSD 7.0? (while I still don`t belive that it is really impossible)


----------



## Slesarev (Dec 1, 2008)

I have another error message:

gmake[1]: i386-unknown-freebsd7.0-ar: Command not found


----------



## lyuts (Dec 1, 2008)

Let's say you have gcc34 installed on your system

1) cd /usr/ports/devel/root
2) vim Makefile

add "USE_GCC=3.4"

:wq
3) make install clean

Doesn't that work?


----------



## Slesarev (Dec 1, 2008)

cint/src/gcc3strm.cxx:168: error: 'class std::fpos<__mbstate_t>' has no member named 'operator=='
cint/src/gcc3strm.cxx: In function 'int G__G__stream_5_8_0(G__value*, const char*, G__param*, int)':
cint/src/gcc3strm.cxx:173: error: 'class std::fpos<__mbstate_t>' has no member named 'operator!='
gmake: *** [cint/src/gcc3strm.o] Error 1
*** Error code 2

But it was better, than with gcc3.3...

I have no idea, why it is so. Maybe, I should deinstall gcc4.2 manually and install gcc3.4? (because, as I see, it is installed as dependency during root compilation, and I think, it is used for compilation... or have I been mistaken?)


----------

